# Opinions on keeping horses out on pasture 24/7?



## Cocoa (Mar 10, 2011)

I have the oppertuinity to put up some fence and use a very large field for grazing my 6 horses very cheap. 

My big question is, what are people's oppinions on keeping horses outside 24/7 durring the warmer months? I live in NY so they potentally could graze until October..

The thing is there is no barn/run in or anything on the property. We would have the field, access to water and electricity and thats about it. There is also a tree line that could be incorparated in the paddocks for shade/shelter...

I plan on moving them home durring the winter, have a 6 stall barn at home, just no grazing, all dry lots.

2 of my mares (Appaloosas 8 and 18 y/o) were outside all year round 24/7 for 5 years before I got them.

1 of my geldings (TB 20 y/o) currently not home, is outside already 24/7 with access to a runin. He weaves his head badly when stalled. 

2 of my mares (breeding stock paints 5 and 7 y/o) have been outside with access to a runin about 2 years (have not had them home)

And last but not least 1 of my geldings (belginXQH 16 years) has been in the same situation as the paint mares, access to a run in although he prefers to be out most of the time. 

All these guys are light duty trail horses other then one paint and one appy who are not yet broke. So no fancy showhorses here if that matters...

So what are everyones thoughts on keeping horses out 24/7 durring nice weather? What would you do in my situation? This is super nice pasture, the owners had horses (8 of them they claim) on it 3 years ago and didnt feed any hay or grain when the weather was nice so I could potentaily feed my horse for free...


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I think it is healthier for the horses to be out all the time, even in the winter. They do need some type of shelter though. As long as they would be able to get into and use the trees for shelter, they should be fine. If the trees are just a windbreak along the fence line, I would find a way to get a run-in shelter for them


----------



## livestoride (Mar 30, 2011)

It seems like all your horses really prefer to be outside as it is. I would try to have a shelter though for those summer storms that blow in. I would think as long as you still handle them daily you shouldn't run into the problem of hard to handle horses and shouldn't see any difference in personality except for maybe happier, calmer horses  You are very lucky!! I wish I had that opportunity.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

As long as they have the ability to get into shade and have a wind block I think it is a great idea.

If the tree line can not be incorporated in a manner that will provide shade and cover from the weather (as we all know, weather in NY can be strange at times) then maybe you can look into getting a transportable shelter.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Mine are out 24/7 with nothing but trees for shelter and they do just fine.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Our mares are out 24x7 all year and would probably go nuts if they had to stay inside. Being out and moving around is no doubt healthier for their feet, lungs, digestion, and minds....horses are _not_ fragile.


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

We keep all of our horses out year round 24/7 (unless it gets really cold here in Canada in the winter we'll bring themin for a night) but they're often ha[[ier, healthier and easier to work with when they're outside 24/7. The only think i would say is that if you are keeping them out in the summer, make sure none of them have skin that will burn easily, I would just build a cheap lean-to that they can grab some shade under if there are no trees around, or throw a sheet on them if they're easier to burn. Something they can get shade with and out of the windy on those windy stormy nights.

Otherwise, it sounds like you'll have some happy horses!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

If the lot you are using is small, you might plan on supplementing with hay once the grass is eaten down. 6 horses will eat a few acres down pretty fast. In our area, a grass pasture can support 1 horse per 2 acres fairly well without overgrazing. Once a pasture is overgrazed, in future years it will start to be nothing but weeds. 
Whenever my 4 are out in the pasture that has no shelter except a few trees, they are fine. Its not unusual for them to completely shun a shelter even in the worst storm. 
Also don't be surprised if the horses eat the bark off the trees and possibly kill them (the trees not the horse:wink. Mine will eat the bark off of just about any hardwood.


----------



## ArabianChic (Mar 29, 2011)

My horse( and the other horses at the farm where I board) is out 24/7 and rarely comes in the barn. In fact the only time hes ever been in the barn was when he injured his leg a couple of winters ago.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Your horses will probably be fine. I have Arabians & Saddlebreds & they would run themselves to death during high bug times if left out.
I also worry about lightening strikes.


----------



## Magaidh (Apr 13, 2011)

Go for it! We do the same thing with our guys: they are home on our property during the winter and then from May to November they are a couple of miles down the road on some neighbours' gorgeous pastures, which they generously let us use. (They like seeing the horses there!) Our horses are SO happy to be there, and I believe they are healthier as well, as they're moving all the time grazing, playing, and being horses. We have lots of riding options near there as well, including trails and an outdoor arena half a mile down the road.

We do not have a shelter there for them, but there are a few treed areas and brushy spots for them to get into the shade. The only thing I would suggest to you (if NY is anything like Ontario) is find some really good bug spray, and spray everybody down once a day. Rain, heat, etc. doesn't bother them but the bugs will drive them mad if they don't have some protection.

Will you have access to a hose for water or will you be trucking it in?


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

before horses were domesticated, this is what they did........ I think your horses would be in heaven


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Citrus said:


> before horses were domesticated, this is what they did........


Not really. They were not kept inside a fence with no option to move to a more sheltered area.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Not really. They were not kept inside a fence with no option to move to a more sheltered area.


The horses of the great plains didn't have shelter. Not with one tree every 200 miles. :lol:


----------



## honeyloaf72 (Apr 18, 2011)

I don't know where in NY you live, but I lived in the Adirondack Mtn. Way up in the Mtns. There wasn't any grass, so I fed hay year round. My two Belgians where outside 24/7. I had a 3 sides shed for them, which they never used. They slept under the christmas trees in the snow. The trees gave them shade in the summer and blocked them from the winter winds. They were never sick, not once. They were healthy as a horse, no pun intended. I did have to go out everyday in the winter and chop off the ball of ice that collected in their hooves. I live in Fl. now, NO SNOW!


----------



## cosmomomo (Aug 10, 2010)

I've had my horse for 5 years, since he was two, and he's never been stalled, for the exception of the night before a show. He gets stocked up in the back if he's standing still for too long so there is no point. He's perfectly happy with being out 24/7


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Vidaloco said:


> The horses of the great plains didn't have shelter. Not with one tree every 200 miles. :lol:


Pssst, in case you did not realize it, our horses are domesticated animals who have not been bred by a survival of the fittest system. 
Wolves live outside all the time too, but my dog would freeze to death out there.
You can not compare domesticated animals to wild animals so willy nilly.

I think her horses living outside in a huge field all summer is great.

I just think they need a wind break and some shade. I did not say fancy barn, etc.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Vidaloco said:


> The horses of the great plains didn't have shelter. Not with one tree every 200 miles. :lol:


They also lived harsh, brutal, short lives, which aren't comparable to the lives of our domestic, purpose bred horses.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

honeyloaf72 said:


> I don't know where in NY you live, but I lived in the Adirondack Mtn. Way up in the Mtns. There wasn't any grass, so I fed hay year round. My two Belgians where outside 24/7. I had a 3 sides shed for them, which they never used. They slept under the christmas trees in the snow. The trees gave them shade in the summer and blocked them from the winter winds. They were never sick, not once. They were healthy as a horse, no pun intended. I did have to go out everyday in the winter and chop off the ball of ice that collected in their hooves. I live in Fl. now, NO SNOW!


ooh where in the adirondacks?! im moving to lake luzerne in a year or so if i can find a place!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Pssst, in case you did not realize it, our horses are domesticated animals who have not been bred by a survival of the fittest system.
> Wolves live outside all the time too, but my dog would freeze to death out there.
> You can not compare domesticated animals to wild animals so willy nilly.
> 
> ...


 


> before horses were domesticated, this is what they did


That is the statement I was responding to. I wasn't looking to be condescended to 
Now I remember why I left the horse forum.


----------



## horselvr (Apr 5, 2011)

In the summer my trail horse is outside 24/7 he has a tree for shade, and the tree line breaks the wind. He is much healthier and happier. I still hay once a day because there are some "weeds" in the pasture and I dont want him to drop weight. Just make sure you break them into the pasture slowly so you dont have a bunch of horses with colic on your hands


----------



## avjudge (Feb 1, 2011)

We kept horses out 24/7 for years in northern NH and they were incredibly healthy and happy there. 

The only reason they ever needed a roof was protection from COLD FALL RAINS.

They can take well below zero if it's dry, but 35 degrees and rain would - guaranteed - get them shivering in the years before we built a run-in shed in their summer pasture. It just takes all the insulation out of their coats.

Having them out on pasture is the best as far as I'm concerned - go for it!!! - and I'm positive you'll be fine through the summer & early fall, but come cooler weather, make sure you have a plan for protection from rain, either a quick move to shelter or some sort of on-site shelter.

Anne


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

My horse is out 24/7 and I have something like this for his shelter (except mine has 3 sides)

12'Wx20'Lx8'H Round Horse Run-in-Shed


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I am also in NY-mid state. My guys LOVE being out 24/7, but we do have a run in for them. If you do get one.....anchor it down-one of my friends had hers blow over


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I had a friend who kept hers out 24/7 without an actual building shelter. She was able to rig up a lean-to with tarps in her tree line. When the weather got really bad, they would go up there. 

My boy is out 24/7 with access to a barn that he rarely goes in to.


----------



## jyuukai (Apr 19, 2011)

I keep my mare out 24/7 and she's happier for it. As she is a mini, she and her gelding friend share an oversized dog house for shelter o.o If you dont have a regular shelter, get creative! Before this, we used a tool shed for her (cleared out of course). I also know of people who use cheap used carports and put tarps on the side to keep the rain out when needed!


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

Where I keep my horse theres a broodmare paddock, there are about 30 mares on maybe 50 acres. They have no manmade shelter but they have plenty of trees and a pretty good number so they can huddle like wild horses do.

I know one farm where the paddocks all have a number of those laneway covers as shelters, they seem to work pretty well.


----------



## Cocoa (Mar 10, 2011)

Sorry for any misunderstandings but there is a large tree line that we would have total access to. More then enough room to fence some in for shelter. 

Still on the fence about this, would have to build new fencing and get a solar charger, have access to a hose and there is a spring there as well they said we could drill and have a pump installed. Im just not sure that the initial cost would be worth it though...If Im going to spend all that $$ on fencing I may have well just work on what I have, 6 acres where my appy mares are and at least I have the 6 stall barn there....

Thanks for all the opinions on this! Great to know Im not a crappy owner for leaving horses out 24/7  lol I guess I still have some thinking to do...


----------



## honeyloaf72 (Apr 18, 2011)

CJ82sky, I lived in a little town called Schroon Lake. I lived 6miles up the mountain from the town. My house sat on a knoll over looking the christmas trees. It's beautiful country. However, if you weren't born in that town, you were considered an outsider. I lived there for 11 yrs. Wood stove, no back up, hauled oil tankers (I'm retired 18 wheeler) for International Paper over in Ticonderoga. The horses did real well. Both were Belgians, mother and daughter. I buried the mom 2 yrs ago in the back. She was 26. Her daughter Penney is 24 now and is doing great. She went blind when I move to VA. She was 10 yrs old when she went blind. So when she lost her mom, I got her a companion. She knows every inch of this place. She's big (2,000 lbs) and very strong. A definite Gently Giant. When you do move, don't do it in mud season, or black fly season. Move in late June or July, that will give them a chance to get their wooley's on (thick coat). I loved it up there, but I got tired of all that snow. It's definitely a lot of work for a woman that lives alone. Correction, I wasn't alone. 2 horses, 6 dogs, 4 cats, ducks, geese, 2 lambs, and guinea fowl. I definitely wasn't alone.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Cocoa I think even with the tree lined area for weather protection, it is smart to have some kind of shelter. If one of your horses is injured and needs stall rest, it is nice to be able to confine them to somewhere.


----------



## Barrel Baby (May 16, 2011)

I think its a very good idea to keep your horses out when its nice! The last barn I was at had theirs out the whoooole year (yes it got up to 100 one of those days) but they were fine becuase they had shade and nice cool water!  I think its a very good idea, I love it when my horse (20 yrs old) gets to go out, and so does she  Its natural to have them outside. I would keep an eye on them on the really hot days, and make sure their drinking enough water and keeping cool in the shade. They'll be fine  at least they'll be outside getting exercise instead of staying inside on a nice day like my horse has to do


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

An outdoor 24/7 life-style is far more physically and mentally healthy for horses, by far. The only necessity of 24/7 is a wind break from Winter wind chill weather. Even then the horse will probably not use the wind break. 

Stalled horses become bored and stall vices become a real challenge to deal with. Unfortunately, I have witnessed the vices of stalled horses. Trust me it is not a pretty sight. Cribbing is one of the worst stalled horse vices. Then there is wall crawling/scrambling and stall weaving.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Check your state and local statues for keeping animals.

Your state horse council should be an excellent resource.

Welcome to the NYSHC - About Us


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

My lot are out 24/7/365. They have 4 acres, lots of hedging and a reasonable field shelter.


----------

